# Paph. superbiens var. curtisii



## physiognomy (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought this plant from Joan Bateman late last year & was happy when it came into bud. Cool flower plus the attractive foliage makes this a great species in my book.

The tag reads P. curtisii 'Phillip' x P. curtisii 'Twilight Glow'


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2012)

I really like this species! You have a beauty, Peter!


----------



## physiognomy (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks, Dot. I am pretty happy with this one!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice bloom! Great coloration throughout.


----------



## Stone (Jul 8, 2012)

A very nice one!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 9, 2012)

yep! a really nice one.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice color!


----------



## Roth (Jul 9, 2012)

Excellent one


----------



## fbrem (Jul 9, 2012)

very nice, a favorite species of mine, would you mind showing the leaves. They can have some of the nicest foliage among the paphs


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2012)

physiognomy said:


> .. plus the attractive foliage makes this a great species in my book.


I dont see any foliage! :evil:


----------



## physiognomy (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's a quick snap comparing the foliage of my Paph. superbiens... The plant in back is 'Leonhardt' x 'Maroon Marvel', front is 'Phillip' x 'Twilight Glow', and right is 'Nightfire' x 'Lula'.


----------



## Spaph (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice collection of superbiens!


----------



## Justin (Jul 21, 2012)

nice plants!


----------



## Roth (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a photo of a superbiens (wild one) too at the bottom, same leaves, really funny that most superbiens look the same...







However, a true superbiens has quite distinctive leaves apart from the flower, but I have seen hundreds of 'tonsum var. curtisiifolium', with superbiens leaves, and a really crappy tonsum flower in Sumatra...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2012)

physiognomy said:


>


This looks like superbiens to me while the one below looks like v. curtsii. 
 The v. curtsii i slighter and has a bluish tint. 



Roth said:


> However, a true superbiens has quite distinctive leaves apart from the flower, but I have seen hundreds of 'tonsum var. curtisiifolium', with superbiens leaves, and a really crappy tonsum flower in Sumatra...


----------



## GuRu (Jul 23, 2012)

NYEric said:


> This looks like superbiens to me while the one below looks like v. curtsii.
> The v. curtsii i slighter and has a bluish tint.


I'm really confused to distinguish these species but one thing seems to be certain - you can't tell them by the colouration of the foliage or generally by the foliage.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2012)

I will have to get a superbiens to show the diff.


----------

